# Active school shooter



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

https://www.wilx.com/content/news/No-gunshots-fired-at-North-Carolina-high-school-500136971.html

I’d love to know what the heck was wrong with it.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> https://www.wilx.com/content/news/No-gunshots-fired-at-North-Carolina-high-school-500136971.html
> 
> I’d love to know what the heck was wrong with it.



Improper ignition causing gas to build up and then finally ignite. Probably a bunch of dust bunnies around the pilot.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Another example of when scheduled maintenance is cheaper in the long run


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

they are probably lucky that the water heater did not take the roof off the place.......that could have been bad too


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

One of our guys wants to plug an electric water heater and set it up in a pit just to watch it blow. On mythbusters it took like 3 hrs I think. The bottom blew out and it went straight up.


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

*They never learn*

Customer: "It's been working for twenty years, I've never had to have anyone look at it why now.":vs_OMG:
Me: "that's why you need a new one.:vs_laugh:


----------

